# 2012 SE w RSE and Towing



## 12 CTRoutan (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone. Due to family needs I am looking at getting my first ever minivan. I test drove and liked a SE w RSE very much, especially given the massive discounts available on Routans right now. The problem is I need Class II towing prep capacity and despite what the VW website says, the dealer says it is only available on the SEL which is too much of a price jump. Info on here suggests that the leveling rear suspension cannot be retrofit on a non factory prepped model. Can anyone confirm or give me any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't really know the answer to your question. You may want to check the Caravan section of the DodgeForums or look at the ChryslerMinivans forums to see what's involved. The SEL and SEL Premium do come standard with the tow prep package, but I thought it was an option that a dealership could install. That might have just been for the '09 and '10 MY before the refresh in the '11 MY, but my recollection was that it was listed in the dealership catalog along with things like Monster Mats, rear storage accessories, roof rack & accessories, etc. I thought the tow-prep package option even showed 3 or 4 parts numbers for the receiving hitch, the hitch ball, the rear leveling shocks/struts, and the wiring harness.

58kafer might know, or perhaps someone can post the PDF of the Routan accessory catalog. If it was only an option for '09 and '10, I have no clue if those parts would retrofit onto an '11 or '12. Doesn't look like Chryco/VW has changed much to the vehicle other than the engine (Lol).


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

What are you towing and how much does does it weigh?

2012 SEL only adds the self leveling rear shocks. 
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...g-suspension-trans-cooler-heavy-duty-radiator

If you decide to go with the Routan SE you could change out the rear shocks for Monroe Sensa Trac. They are load adjusting and will support the extra weight of towing. They were very easy to install on our SUV, provide better handling and the vehicle stays level with over 500 pounds loaded in the back.
http://www.monroe.com/products/Sensa...hock-Absorbers
$94 for a pair on amazon. Part# 58648 


I would recommend getting the VW hitch instead of an aftermarket if you have a heavy load. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5378181-hitch&highlight=hitch


----------



## 12 CTRoutan (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. I tow a 2800 lb popup camper and my current vehicleis a Ford Escape with the Factory Class II package. The VW dealer lists the wiring harness and reciever available to be added (I always prefer factory parts) but lists capacity at 2000 lbs for the SE. Thanks for the info on the shocks. I just wish the VW was more clear on their own website.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

The VW website shows all models have a 3600lb tow capacity. The camper will tow fine but they usually have alot of tongue weight (battery, LP tank, ect) Go with the SE and add the Monroe shocks!

http://www.vw.com/en/models/routan/...SE.html#/tab=eb53fcd7806cfb05778b2770c2d9e04c


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Right on guys, the only major diff on the new vans is the Nivomat rear suspension. See if you need the rear shocks first. You can also get a weight distributing hitch which will displace the "load" better to shift the weight back to the front axle so your nose isn't in the air and your ass isn't in the pavement. Somewhere on here I posted this info before for another guy and gave a link to a WD hitch setup. And with the 3.6 and 283 HP, yeah you'll have no problems pulling it. The driveline is the same, it's just the shocks. The factory hitch is a really nice unit you just need to take the entire rear bumper cover off to do it. Check the van prior to dismantling and take pics so if the dealer does it and fudges up your paint you can go back on them if needed. Good luck with the new Rout!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

showtz said:


> The VW website shows all models have a 3600lb tow capacity.


I *think* it means 3600 lbs if it has the rear leveling suspension, whether that means standard on the SEL and SEL Premium or as an upgrade option on the S or SE. Without rear leveling suspension (the S and SE stock), then the towing capacity is 2k lbs. Worth double-checking that. But I believe "all models" have a 3600 lbs towing capacity as long as the S and SE have the upgraded rear suspension.


----------



## 12 CTRoutan (Sep 22, 2012)

Zambee500 said:


> I *think* it means 3600 lbs if it has the rear leveling suspension, whether that means standard on the SEL and SEL Premium or as an upgrade option on the S or SE. Without rear leveling suspension (the S and SE stock), then the towing capacity is 2k lbs. Worth double-checking that. But I believe "all models" have a 3600 lbs towing capacity as long as the S and SE have the upgraded rear suspension.


You are correct the factory website does list 3600 lbs capacity for all models incl the SE except that the load leveling suspension isn't available below the SEL which then drops capacity to 2000lbs. Their site is far from clear on the matter. I may look into the Monroe/ Factory reciever option but that extra expense does cut into the deal which is why I was considering a Routan over say a Grand Caravan where I could get the tow equipment incl reciever and wiring installed as a facory option on all models. Thanks again for everyone's input!!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You also need to look at the specs for the weight rating, at a certain weight your recommended to have trailer brakes. That actually falls into trailers that are not equipped with brakes from the factory.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Towed one of these last weekend (huge wind sail) down the highway, the Routan handled about 2,000 lbs. like it wasn't even there.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

12 CTRoutan said:


> You are correct the factory website does list 3600 lbs capacity for all models incl the SE except that the load leveling suspension isn't available below the SEL which then drops capacity to 2000lbs. Their site is far from clear on the matter.


This is why the tow prep package must be available at the dealerships. If it's not available as a factory install option on the S or SE, but VWoA still lists the max. towing as 3600 lbs. on those models, and it can only tow above 2000 lbs with the tow prep package, then logic would lead to the conclusion that the OEM tow prep package is available as a dealership add-on. I know, I know, "logic" and VWoA... but if your dealership is saying it's not available, I'd at least call a different dealership and inquire. Or call the VWoA customer no-service number and ask them for the part(s) number. Or better yet, call a Dodge/Chrysler dealership.



58kafer said:


> You also need to look at the specs for the weight rating, at a certain weight your recommended to have trailer brakes. That actually falls into trailers that are not equipped with brakes from the factory.


With the Routan brake rotor warping problems, I'd probably do it anyway even if not recommended or required. I've never done it, but I've read elsewhere that it's not difficult or costly to install trailer brakes.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The towing specs are cut and dry right on VW's website. Scroll down to the weights section it lists 3600# WITH the towing package and 2000# WITHOUT. You can't get the #3600 towing package on the SE. That's like saying I want everything on the SEL but I only want to pay for the SE, unfortunately that's the way they break the models down. You can buy the tow hitch and wiring at the dealer and have it installed, but just by buying the Nivomats is not going to bump the tow rating to the 3600# in VW's eyes as it wasn't built from the factory that way. The only difference is the shocks. Driveline wise you'll have no issues. When we bought our Rout I wanted the tow package and was willing to pay for it, back then you got the 4.0 instead of the 3.8 and the Nivomats. But by bumping up to the SEL got us the moonroof which we wouldn't budge on, that was a must, so that put us into the SEL. So at the time it was 2 grand more for the SEL from the SE. SO I could justify the 2K to get the 4.0 and the Moonroof, and more leather appointments on the door panels and premium console. Now that the playing field has been leveled with the driveline, it makes it a tougher to justify the price increase. I do think it sucks, but that's business I guess. Which ever you decide, tow safely!




http://www.vw.com/en/models/routan/...SE.html#/tab=fc24dd874d367eaa0761289ee21aac26


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

One additional point: The Nivomat shocks are not a bolt-on retrofit. The mounts are different. Shame, because I miss the load-leveling feature, too. 

At the time we bought our Routan, the Towing Pkg was optional on the SEL, std on the Premium. We couldn't find an SEL equipped with the Towing Option, but couldn't pass up the deal - we love the van [except for the brakes]. No other problems coming up to 50K, new tires ready to be installed.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

12 CTRoutan said:


> I may look into the Monroe/ Factory receiver option but that extra expense does cut into the deal


I can understand where you are coming from, but to keep a good deal sweet, I'd go with the Curt hitch, as it is more than capable of hauling your camper. The factory hitch is overkill, more complicated and a lot more costly than need be. And at about $150.00 for the Curt, the price difference is HUGE! Not to mention that you can install it yourself with only a few simple tools. I installed my hitch, and it really was easy. Add the Monroe Sensa-Trac Load Adjusting Shock Absorbers and your out the door for only a few hundred bucks in parts.

As mentioned, you would need to add trailer brakes (I believe they are required over 2000lbs), but that would be necessary regardless of which way you go.

Good luck and happy camping. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

*towing mirrors*

Anyone know of a good towing mirror that "slides" over the exterior mirror to see around wider trailers?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Trail Ryder said:


> Anyone know of a good towing mirror that "slides" over the exterior mirror to see around wider trailers?


I "Googled" for you, and couldn't find any custom fit, but found these manufacturer's site...

http://www.cipausa.com/universalTowing.php
http://www.milenco.com/products/mirrors/milenco-grand-aero-towing-mirror

... and there are a few other's like it.

but I'm guessing you tried that, and that's why you asked here...


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

PaulAP said:


> I "Googled" for you, and couldn't find any custom fit, but found these manufacturer's site...
> 
> http://www.cipausa.com/universalTowing.php
> http://www.milenco.com/products/mirrors/milenco-grand-aero-towing-mirror
> ...


Exactly.

Given the production numbers of the DCG and T&C, I was hoping that there would be a custom fit one. I guess not.

The "Clip-On Towing Mirror #11950" is looking like the best option so far. $12 on Amazon.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Trail Ryder said:


> Given the production numbers of the DCG and T&C, I was hoping that there would be a custom fit one.


They may yet come out with one, they exist for the older Caravans. The newest Dodge they seem to have is the 2003-2008 Ram. They have a newer Ford & Chevy, but those models has been the same since 2004 & 2007. It looks like they are due to refresh their lineup.

Just realize it will become available shortly after you buy something else.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

For fun I just sent an e-mail to CIPA Mirrors and Longview Towing Mirrors that reads


> Looking at your lineup of custom Slide-over towing mirrors, it seems that your lineup had not been updated in some time, as there is no coverage for newer models of any make. Some of us are looking for Slide-over for our newer (08-current) Dodge Grand Caravan / Chrysler Town & Country / VW Routan (all sister models). Do you have newer models available or coming soon?


So let's see what they say. I'll post any reply I get.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

This is the response I received from CIPA Mirrors. I received it right away, but I thought I would wait to post it until I heard back from Longview Towing Mirrors, but I have yet to hear anything from them.



> Paul,
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not currently and not any in the near future have a custom solution for your year, make and models. The only thing I can offer are our universal towing options designed to fit virtually any application. They can be viewed on our website at www.cipausa.com/universalTowing.php. If you should have any questions regarding the universals please let me know. I would recommend part number 11960 or the 11650. And you will find installation videos on our website. www.cipausa.com under the support tab, then installation videos.
> 
> ...


I removed the reps name, but changed nothing else.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

showtz said:


> If you decide to go with the Routan SE you could change out the rear shocks for Monroe Sensa Trac. They are load adjusting and will support the extra weight of towing. They were very easy to install on our SUV, provide better handling and the vehicle stays level with over 500 pounds loaded in the back.
> http://www.monroe.com/products/Sensa...hock-Absorbers
> $94 for a pair on amazon. Part# 58648


*Anyone have the Monroe load adjusting shocks? How do they ride when the vehicle is empty?
*
I was thinking of getting these instead:

http://shop.airliftcompany.com/product/494341/60814/_/AIR_LIFT_1000;_COIL_SPRING_LEVELING_KIT












> Air Lift 1000 air spring kits fit popular coil sprung vehicles, including SUVs, CUVs, vans , cars, motorhomes and some 1/2, 3/4 and 1 ton pickups. Air Lift 1000 air springs provide up to 1000 pounds of leveling capacity*.
> 
> Air Lift adjustable air springs work with your existing suspension to give your vehicle more leveling support when you need it, so your vehicle is always level and stable. Proper weight distribution to all tires means more safety and a more comfortable ride as well. This results in:
> 
> ...


----------

